# Mohawk crappie



## Froghunter (Aug 5, 2013)

How rare are they? I was told it was a genetic defect in a black crappie.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm not sure if it's all that rare, based on other threads that have been posted w/pics on here before.


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

We catch several on cedar creek every year, but it has a dense population of black crappie. They do seem to be pretty rare. I would say that we see that stripe on 1 in every 150 or so... Cool pic


----------



## Froghunter (Aug 5, 2013)

I caught 8 in a row Sunday on a farm pond. All different sizes and some with less of a defined line than the others.


----------



## tbdoppler (Aug 27, 2011)

I always heard them called a black nose crappie. from what i have read, they are a black crappie with a recessive gene trait. Catch quite a few of them in Lake Houston


----------



## D-I-A (Jan 11, 2013)

Every other crappie I've caught out on Naconiche is a black nose or mohawk. I think they are the best looking crappie swimming. They normally are a more olive green color with more speckled marks on them then the normal black crappie.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Back years ago when Lake Conroe had grass and a healthy crappie population, I caught those very frequently. Since we are on the subject, also caught several crappie over two pounds (16") that had a prominent hump just behind the head where the fleshy meat begins.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I have caught many in Kickapoo and Rocky creek in Lake Livingston. Enough that I never considered them to be rare. They seem to be in most lakes with black crappie populations.


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

We have about 10% of those in our honey holes on Livingston.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I think they fight just a little harder than other crappie.


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

I have caught many of those on Conroe over the years....I have heard that they are hybrids . but not 100% sure....cool looking though....


----------



## Rangerbobtx (Aug 17, 2011)

I caught a small one on Texana Sat. but it was a white crappie.

Steve


----------



## stunemall (Sep 4, 2007)

We catch the all the time in Lake Houston.


----------

